# All Slavic languages: movement in perfective/imperfective for future



## jazyk

Hello, forum.

I'd like to know if Czech speakers perceive a difference in meaning between:

Zítra jedu domů and
Zítra pojedu domů.

I have the impression that the former is more categorical and planned than the latter, but what do you guys think?

I'd also like all other Slavs to comment on that same sentence (I'm going home tomorrow) in their languages. Are both the perfective and the imperfective possible here? If so, do you see a difference in meaning? 

Thank you all.


----------



## winpoj

I agree with your impression.


----------



## trance0

I think the Slovene translation would be:


Jutri grem domov.
Jutri pojdem domov.

The first one is less formal and almost always used. The stem "pojd" in the second sentence is always used for imperative forms of the "grem"(alternative less formal base for present indicative of the same infinitive verb "iti".


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I think that I don't understand the difference:
_
Zítra jedu domů_ really means that it's sure - unless something really unexpected happens - that you're going home, while  _Zítra pojedu domů_ suggest that it may not happen?

Děkuji vám

Na shledanou.:


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish it is:

_Jutro jadę do domu._
and
_Jutro pojadę do domu._

The first one is present tense and imperfective while the second one is future tense and perfective. The picture changes somehow when the temporal adverb _tomorrow_ is added: both sentences describe then a future event though there's still a distinction felt with regard to aspects. You are right that the second sentence conveys a feeling of a deliberate action while the first one simply describes what will happen.

To my mind, the first sentence could be translated into English as "_Tomorrow, I'm going home." _while the second one would be "_Tomorrow, I will go home."
_


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*
Завтра еду домой. (Z*a*vtra y*e*du dom*o*y.)
Завтра поеду домой. (Z*a*vtra poy*e*du dom*o*y.)


> I have the impression that the former is more categorical and planned than the latter, but what do you guys think?


Yes, I have the same feeling.



> Are both the perfective and the imperfective possible here?


The _imperfective future_ would be: 

Завтра буду ехать домой. (Z*a*vtra b*u*du y*e*khat' dom*o*y.) It's also possible in some contexts/situations.


----------



## Kanes

Jazuk, i didn't understand the question very well but...

I'm going home tommorow = Prebiram se utre

I will be going home tommorow = She se prebiram utre

I will go home tommorow = She se prebera utre (inperfect)


----------



## Jana337

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> I think that I don't understand the difference:
> _
> Zítra jedu domů_ really means that it's sure - unless something really unexpected happens - that you're going home, while  _Zítra pojedu domů_ suggest that it may not happen?
> 
> Děkuji vám
> 
> Na shledanou.:


"Zítra jedu domů" is slightly on the colloquial side. I think a standard textbook would teach you "zítra pojedu domů". According to  the impressions of other Slavic speakers, which I happen to share, the former oozes determination whereas the latter is stylistically neutral. It does not say that it may not happen. The difference is in emphasis and style, not in meaning.



Kanes said:


> Jazuk, i didn't understand the question very well but...
> 
> I'm going home tommorow = Prebiram se utre
> 
> I will be going home tommorow = She se prebiram utre
> 
> I will go home tommorow = She se prebera utre (inperfect)


Do you have a word similar to "ехать/jet" for "to go"? If so, could you show us the translations with them? If not, it will probably not work. I can't think of a verb other than jet/jít that has this feature.

Does "prebiram" mean "to go home"? To me, it sounds like "to leave (for)" or, to use a really old-fashioned word, "to betake oneself (to)".


----------



## Kanes

Jana337 said:


> Do you have a word similar to "ехать/jet" for "to go"? If so, could you show us the translations with them? If not, it will probably not work. I can't think of a verb other than jet/jít that has this feature.
> 
> Does "prebiram" mean "to go home"? To me, it sounds like "to leave (for)" or, to use a really old-fashioned word, "to betake oneself (to)".


 
Nothing sounding like jet I think, and it puzzled me so I just translated the english sentances I saw above. Prebiram means "I'm returing back in", by defult home. Its the usual ways to say the sentance.


----------

